# your dog is too skinny



## ninajenks (Mar 16, 2013)

How many people here hear that constantly? I hear all the time that's the skinniest Basset Hound I've ever seen! I just tell them she's just right......half the time I want to tell the other dog owner that their dog is obese!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Having Italian Greyhounds, I hear this a whole lot. One person told me that their friend had an iggie but that she wasn't any where near as skinny as my dogs. After watching my pups a while, he turned to me and said "I think that your dogs look better. More elegant and refined" Which just made me smile.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah. I get annoyed real quick when people tell me my dogs are skinny/need more food/etc. I usually just tell people that they are not "skinny" they are in proper shape, then leave. I'm not polite about it if they have a fat dog.
One of them has digestive issues and is easily turned off food, so he is a tad on the thin side because of that. But the other three are practically perfect. My vet has defended me when another person in the waiting room was accusing me of starving my dogs and abuse, she had an outrageously obese dog with her. The vet was pissed and flat-out told the lady that NO, she was the one who was abusing her dog by overfeeding it.
I like my vet :biggrin:


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

All. the. time. 
It is so annoying, everyone thinks Charlie is just the most well behaved pup they've ever seen because she is slim. When they ask how old she is and I tell them she's nearly three they are astounded and tell me that she should be filled out by now. She is "filled out", and what bothers me more is when they're someone with an overweight dog. I don't usually say anything unless they tell me I'm starving her, but jeez people really need to know what a healthy dog looks like. 

Completely random, but once I was at the pet store and some guy told me I need to feed Charlie more. The lady who works there knows I buy a 30# bag every 3-4ish weeks and just winked at me and told me I was starving her. Then she busted out laughing at the guy (who had the fattest yorkie ever, poor thing).


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Today, I had the misfortune to see an obese IG for the first time (outside of pics). At first, I wasn't even sure if she was an IG. Poor thing wanted to run around but didn't want to go very far from her owner. The happy zoomies she did when her owner got up to walk around the park with us were cute. I hope her owner will walk around with her rather than expect her to go off on her own.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

why get upset when someone says something about your dog. your dog isn't upset about the comments made about him.


----------



## PetFoodRatings.org (May 8, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> why get upset when someone says something about your dog. your dog isn't upset about the comments made about him.


Good response!!

I think it's the insinuation you aren't feeding your dog properly. I had a similar comment a few days ago with my Border Collie. I've never thought of her as thin, but she eats very healthily and gets plenty of exercise. I'd get more offended by people calling my dog fat, but that won't happen as I don't feed her Purina Fast Food.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> why get upset when someone says something about your dog. your dog isn't upset about the comments made about him.


Because I don't appreciate someone insinuating that I'm neglecting my dogs by not feeding them enough.


----------



## K9Sandy (Oct 15, 2013)

I know my dog looks kind of thin for her breed, however, she eats well and is exercised well, in addition to, being checked regularly by my vet. About three months ago, my dog was ten pounds underweight, however, yesterday at the vets, she had gained seven pounds, and she is looking better, so my vet and I are pleased with the progress. Would you believe a few of the other dog owners there at the vet's yesterday thought my dog was fat? :tape2:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Most kibble fed dogs are overweight, so when they a dog who is the correct weight, they think it's "skinny" when actually it is a healthy weight.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Most kibble fed dogs are overweight, so when they a dog who is the correct weight, they think it's "skinny" when actually it is a healthy weight.


That's quite a broad brush you're painting with.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

so they call your dog skinny, fat, mixed, not within the standard, your not feeding properly, yourdog needs to go to the Vet, she leans to far left, poor tail carrige, so what. people can insinuate about anything, so what, you know the truth. forget about what people say about your dog. don't let people's comments about your dog bother you.



doggiedad said:


> why get upset when someone says something about your dog. your dog isn't upset about the comments made about him.





Savage Destiny said:


> Because I don't appreciate someone insinuating that I'm neglecting my dogs by not feeding them enough.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

doggiedad, I'm not upset when someone says my dogs are too skinny (I would be driven batty very quickly with the breed I chose, if I did). My concern is that there are a few people out there who could take it a step too far. I've had AC, stop by and ask about my dogs' being so bony. :After all, bones shouldn't be visible. Only *lightly* felt.:
Luckily, I've always talked up my breed, so I could explain and describe why my pups looked the way the do and how it's healthier for them to be "too skinny".


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> That's quite a broad brush you're painting with.


Well, most are. Not all but most.


----------

